# Mozart's Kadrilj?



## Bahs (May 30, 2009)

Hi all!

I started playing the contrabass around a year ago, and it's going really well. Now I have to play a piece called "Kadrilj" by Mozart. I would like to listen to the piece - of course I can tell from the sheet music how it sounds - but I would like to hear how it's originaly played. I can't find it anywhere - maybe anyone in here knows where I can listen to it?


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Is that the Dutch way of writing 'quadrille'? Is it K463?


----------

